# Housing Question ??



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Hello Friends

I need one quick info 

Somehow my employer got agreed to pay me 4000 AED as a monthly housing allowance. I know its not a big amount but some thing is better than nothing 

The location of my office will be jebel ali road. can i get 1 bed room set near my office(I guess with that amount NOT) ... Incase NOT how far i would be able to rent 1 Bed Room... Time involved in travel from that place ?

Thanks

Ruby


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jebel Ali Road?  Where exactly will you be working?


-


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Hello Elphaba

Its jebel ali free zone , dubai , UAE .... 

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

JAFZ is a huge area, no housing in it.
The closest housing options would be Gardens, Marina, Greens.,Discovery Gardens

Im thinking maybe a studio in Discovery Gardens-maybe!!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Thanks sgilli3 

whoops 4000 AED per month ... i knew tat studio wud be the only option left ..... how far i would be traveling if i go for other options/area ?? as i need 1 BR 

If possible please lemme know the name of the area ...

thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The only place I know of where you might get a one bed for a mere AED 48k per annum would be International City - possibly. 

I think you are aiming too high with that budget.

-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The only place I know of where you might get a one bed for a mere AED 48k per annum would be International City - possibly.
> 
> I think you are aiming too high with that budget.
> 
> -


You're correct there, Elphaba; my employer paid 45,000 dhms PA (3750 dhms per month) for my apartment. It is nice, homely, clean and in a quiet area, the smells from the sewerage works rarely reach my part of the IC and there are new businesses opening all the time.

I work in Jebel Ali, approx time of travel to IC is 45 mins to 1 hour.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba

well , i am not aiming high with that budget thats why i wanted to know that how far i shall be able to find a place .... i know i stand nowhere with this budget if i think of classy localities.

my company will provide me transport facility so travel would not bother me much .... but was eager to know how far ??

thanks again

ruby


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Breaking the rent down into per month chunks like you've done, makes me nervous... Hopefully you're already aware of this - but I'll mention it anyway just in case. You'd usually need to pay the rent for a year upfront and also pay the estate agent their commission (You'd have thought they'd get the comm from the landlord). One beds may be available on a per month basis.

Then there's the DEWA (Dept of Water and Electricity) to pay your utilities. To set up yr account, you need to pay them a deposit of AED2000 (refunded at the end of your lease).


----------

